# Info on these tools?



## berniematic (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi -
I have what appears to be a set of ignition tools.  Does it look familiar to anyone?  Can you give me any information about it?  Maybe its a military mechanic set?  From when, where, what?  Value?  Its in a stiff leather pouch.  Whats the puller for?  Thanks a lot.

http://i51.tinypic.com/n67500.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 12, 2012)

Boy, you got me. The puller looks like a M/C magneto puller and there is also an exterior threaded reverse puller which looks like one from a small engine clutch, or an A/C clutch removal tool, but that would not be from the 1940's. If possible, could you take a few more close up pics with the tools exposed?


----------



## berniematic (Feb 12, 2012)

Here are either links or the pics of some of the tools - I'm experimenting w/ attaching the pictures.  The black tube w/ brass cap is for touching to spark plugs to get a light if the wire is working.  One of the wrench feelers is inscribed "battery and magneto"

Thanks again


http://i43.tinypic.com/8xik3b.jpg

http://i41.tinypic.com/k39nk4.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/33dcths.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 12, 2012)

The last set of pics are much better, and they also allow a one click magnification.  I think what you have is a rare electrical/ignition mechanic's tool set. I believe I would do some searches for antique tool appraisal companies on the Internet. Please keep in contact with us here, as you have really "sparked" my interest (no pun intended!)


----------



## berniematic (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks again.  I'll post whatever I can find out.


----------



## berniematic (Feb 19, 2012)

I've listed these on ebay starting at $50.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330690128431


----------



## havasu (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that a real bidding war occurs! Please post the results as I am real curious what others think of the set.


----------



## Anvil14 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've seen a few of these before ,but not as a set. 
Small open-ended wrench looks to be for working with points.
Larger wrench with 2 tapered flat pieces -flat pieces cleaned and rounded the battery cable hole.
Larger tube with a "T" handle -maybe for rotating the magneto.
Two jawed puller was used for pulling battery clamp off the post.They used to boost a lot back in the day.The battery cable post clamps were made of the same metal as the battery post and basically welded themselves together.
Tube-maybe for cleaning the battery post?


----------



## berniematic (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah - I didn't think of the puller for that but it makes sense.  The tube has a brass end and a tube inside.  Its for touching a spark plug wire to make a flash if theres surrent.  The tube should probably have neon in it but I don't know if that part still works.  Thanks for your help.


----------

